# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Topico do Mês Abril Reefkeeping - Machado de Sousa

## Vitor Pestana

Companheiros;

Quero partilhar convosco esta excelente noticia, a aquariofilia Portuguesa está cada vez mais forte além fronteira e desta vez com a Maternidade do Coral do Grande Machado de Sousa, o seu tópico encontra-se em votação na Reefcentral para o tópico do mês de Abril da revista Reefkeeping e já se encontra com uma vantagem superior a 67%.

É nossa obrigação fortalecer ainda mais essa vantagem:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...readid=1352831

Abraço a todos;

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Filipe Simões

O meu voto ja la canta!


Alias, deveria ser um apelo a toda a comunidade do reefforum, de aparecem no reef central em massa, e votarem todos no machado de sousa, o nosso apoio sempre sera uma boa motivacao, para outros que venham.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

ja sao 2 :yb665:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Manuel Gomes

e vai mais um

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Já tem o meu voto.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Vamos todos votar!!! O meu já lá está!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

O meu também já lá canta. :SbOk: 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Greetings Portuguese People...
 :SbOk2: And the vote goes to "Máxiado de Suza" (=Machado de Sousa :SbSourire:  :SbOk3: )

Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Alvela

:Coradoeolhos:  
E com o meu já vai quase nos 69%.

Vamos lá fazer juz aquela maternidade de sonho....

Grande Machado ...  :tutasla:  

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Mais um voto!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais um!


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Jorge Neves

O meu também e já vão 75%
Um abraço a todos e em especial para o Machado de Sousa.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

comigo vai em 75.73%

----------


## Carlos Marques

Voto nº 80

Abraço

Carlos Marques

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Voto #83 ja esta a 76.85%, nao tem nenhuma competicao !

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal 

voto 99 = 79.20%

----------


## Ingo Barao

acho que ja ganhamos :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Mais um.......Já lá estamos :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2: 
103 - 79.23%

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Eu tb vou dar o meu vota. Só não dei ainda pois o site está temporáriamente, a fazer refresh!

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Mais um voto, agora são 106 e estamos (se permitem que um brasileiro se junte aos portugueses nesta empreitada) em 75,71%

Mauricio

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Mais um 107 75.89%

----------


## Pedro Jorge Pacheco

Mais um, .... e vao 110!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Vitor,
Agradeço-te sinceramente teres aberto este tópico para garantires o máximo de apoios para que mais um português (além de ti, claro!)  fique registado  no Reef Central com um tópico do mês, destacando assim, se bem que modestamente no meu caso,  a aquariófilia portuguesa.  Quero agradecer também  a todo o pessoal do Reefforum que me apoiou e votou na Maternidade do Coral em Portugal.

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos!

----------


## Filipe Simões

eu é que agradeço, por ter acesso a tanta informação, e ao reefforum  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

É com satisfação que vejo que a nossa aquariofilia se está a internacionalizar.
Estas aparições de aquários portugueses em áreas públicas de grande destaque (ainda que poucas infelizmente mas acreditando que serão muitas mais), são muitissimo importantes para todos nós e para a nossa aquariofilia. Importantes, no sentido em que começamos a ser notados e a ter um lugar na aquariofilia de qualidade, é fundamental que os maiores mercados europeus do sector comecem a perceber que somos um país com possibilidade de investimento neste campo, mas também com capacidade de investir em nós próprios e com iniciativa para encontrar novas soluções para a aquariofilia. O caso desta "Maternidade do Coral" do nosso colega de aquariofilia, Machado de Sousa, é um grande exemplo daquilo que descrevo acima. Não é uma "maternidade" à "escala industrial", com certeza também não o quer ser, mas abre muitas prespectivas daquilo que somos capazes de fazer neste campo, com  rigor e qualidade. Metodologias que, se implementadas a uma outra escala, seriam certamente uma garantia de sucesso, uma garantia de aliviar os recifes, uma garantia de estarmos na frente e uma garantia de sermos um país capaz de melhorar esta oferta favorecendo mais procura. Somos um país com uma extensa costa oceânica e com um passado ligado ao mar, à oceanografia, à aquariologia e à aquariofilia. Podemos, pelo menos e de forma muito clara, enquadrar temporalmente a nossa relação com os aquários,  desde o nosso quase "pai" na aquariofilia e aquariologia, o Rei D. Carlos, até à relativamente recente exposição mundial que se realizou em Lisboa, tendo como tema os Oceanos. 
Cabe também portanto, a todos nós aquariofilos portugueses, na medida do possível, que pode ser o suficiente, ajudar a empurrar mais esta "frente", ajudarmo-nos a estar na vanguarda e ao nível dos nossos vizinhos europeus.
É com grande satisfação que volto a dar os PARABÉNS ao Machado de Sousa e desta vez com um OBRIGADO por teres esses aquários.

Abraço,

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite.
Quando fui votar já a "poll" tinha sido fechada, mas ficam aqui os meus votos de parabéns ao Machado de Sousa. A vítória é mais que merecida.
Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------

